# my network wont work :(

## 380260

Hello, after new gentoo installation i reboot my system but network not work

i Try to use networkmanager instead netifrc but nothing change 

with 'ifconfig eno1 192.168.30.30 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.30.255'  the ip is set correcly but when try to ping my other devices on network like router not work   :Crying or Very sad: 

on dmesg i dnt have any error 

dmesg

```
igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 5.4.0-k

igb: Copyright (c) 2007-2014 Intel Corporation.

igb 0000:05:00.0: added PHC on eth0

igb 0000:05:00.0: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Connection

igb 0000:05:00.0: eth0: (PCIe:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) ac:1f:6b:1a:3c:e2

igb 0000:05:00.0: eth0: PBA No: 013000-000

igb 0000:05:00.0: Using MSI-X interrupts. 4 rx queue(s), 4 tx queue(s)

igb 0000:06:00.0: added PHC on eth1

igb 0000:06:00.0: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Connection

igb 0000:06:00.0: eth1: (PCIe:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) ac:1f:6b:1a:3c:e3

igb 0000:06:00.0: eth1: PBA No: 011000-000

igb 0000:06:00.0: Using MSI-X interrupts. 4 rx queue(s), 4 tx queue(s)

igb 0000:06:00.0 eno2: renamed from eth1

igb 0000:05:00.0 eno1: renamed from eth0
```

/var/log/daemon.log

```
Jan  6 21:19:27 shodan /etc/init.d/netmount[4027]: WARNING: netmount will start when NetworkManager has started

Jan  6 21:19:27 shodan acpid: starting up with netlink and the input layer

Jan  6 21:19:27 shodan acpid: 1 rule loaded

Jan  6 21:19:27 shodan acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off

Jan  6 21:19:31 shodan NetworkManager[3869]: <info>  [1578341971.1919] manager: startup complete

Jan  6 21:19:58 shodan dbus-daemon[3840]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' requested by ':1.4' (uid=0 pid=4095 comm="/bin/login --      " label="kernel") (using servicehelper)

Jan  6 21:19:58 shodan dbus-daemon[3840]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit'

Jan  6 21:21:14 shodan NetworkManager[3869]: <info>  [1578342074.9088] agent-manager: req[0x561076f97c80, :1.6/nmtui/0]: agent registered

Jan  6 21:21:14 shodan NetworkManager[3869]: <info>  [1578342074.9102] audit: op="connection-activate" uuid="721d2c8e-6c9c-369d-8f10-1e66f375bad6" name="Wired connection 1" pid=4127 uid=0 result="fail" reason="Connection 'Wired connection 1' is not available on device eno1 because device has no carrier
```

"

nmcli dev status

```
DEVICE  TYPE      STATE        CONNECTION 

eno1    ethernet  unavailable       --

eno2    ethernet  unavailable       --

lo        loopback  unmanaged      --         

sit0      sit           unmanaged      --
```

check link with ethtool eno1 is ok

```
Link detected: yes
```

how can fix this problem  :Question: 

[Moderator edit: changed [b] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## alamahant

please run 

```

nmcli con show 

```

and post the output.

If the rightmost column (the device column) shows no iface that means that you are missing drivers most probably.

Is this a VM?

If not what kind of ethernet card are you using?

----------

## 380260

thx for you help,  :Smile: 

nmcli con show 

```

NAME                UUID                                  TYPE      DEVICE 

Wired connection 1  721d2c8e-6c9c-369d-8f10-1e66f375bad6  ethernet  --     

Wired connection 2  726fe619-ef87-329e-96df-59b9e169b728  ethernet  -- 
```

no im not in vm, it's my main machine 

my card is integrated on this motherboard ' Supermicro C7X99-OCE-F ' 

i put the output from lspci -k :

```
  Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I210 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc I210 Gigabit Network Connection

   Kernel driver in use: igb

 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I210 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc I210 Gigabit Network Connection

   Kernel driver in use: igb
```

----------

## alamahant

You are missing drivers.

OR the driver that the kernel is providing for your card is lousy.

For example the r8168/9 drivers are ABSOLUTELY disgusting

I had same issues with my Realtek Gigabit Ethernet.

Solution:

Buy yourself one or maybe 4  :Smile:  of these ethernet usb adaptors(TPLink is excellent and cheap) and get rid of the problem.

They apparently use another driver r8152 usbnet,which works flawlessly.

Get your self 2 or more and do some serious networking ()teaming,bonding,bridging and what not)

 :Smile: 

----------

## charles17

 *SHOOK3R wrote:*   

> my card is integrated on this motherboard ' Supermicro C7X99-OCE-F ' 
> 
> i put the output from lspci -k :
> 
> ```
> ...

 * https://sourceforge.net/p/e1000/mailman/message/32101629/

* https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/98417/cant-get-intel-i210-ethernet-working-on-debian-wheezy

Could you provide your output of dmesg | grep igb

----------

## Ant P.

Telling someone to downgrade from dual gigabit PCI-E Intel NICs on a server board to some random USB2 trash is quite the insult...

@OP just to double-check something, can you post the output of "ip link show"? Your kernel side seems to be in order but NetworkManager says "no carrier". That could be a bad cable. Do you have physical access to the machine?

----------

## alamahant

Ant P.

Usb3 random trash

 :Smile: 

It got the job done nicely for me.

Otherwise I would still be praying every time I booted my machine..

"Oh please let the network work"...

 :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

Realtek is not Intel.  OP is using an Intel card, so bad experiences with Realtek cards are not applicable here.  If you're aware of a problem using this type of Intel card on a recent Linux kernel, please share the details.

----------

## 380260

hey guys thanks for your support    :Smile: 

sorry for the late feedback

I have tried several things

I don't know what has solved but currently I have returned to netifrc by removing the NetworkManager (the only reason I preferred networkmanager is that I'm used to nmtui  & nmcli)   :Wink: 

as regards the discussion on the adapter I have always used intel or mellanox on linux also 40Gb/s and 100Gb/s cards or the 10 Gb/s s with bonding

I'm not an expert but I find the support from intel really good I think the problem was only mine I know very little gentoo

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SHOOK3R,

Running two or more network managers at the same time usually proves disappointing.

Choose at most one.

----------

## 380260

i knew it ifollow this manual https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

and i decide to open the post after double check 

i use  dhclient from net-misc/dhcp instead of net-misc/dhcpcd

remove the link on /etc/init.d/   & disable the rc-service ( with command suggest from manual ' find /etc/runlevels/default -type l -name 'net.*' -exec sh -c 'for x; do rc-update del "${x##*/}" default; done' _ {} + ' )

i try even unmerge the netifrc but nothing change

----------

